
FTL: Advanced Edition introduces Clone Bay, Hacking, Mind Control and more - yiedyie
http://www.vg247.com/2014/02/18/ftl-advanced-edition-introduces-clone-bay-hacking-mind-control-and-more/
======
epaga
After countless hours of playing, I have pretty much "solved" the game on its
hardest setting ("Normal"), so I am really, really looking forward to a
massive, free add-on I'd easily pay $10 for.

Definitely planning on getting the iPad version the second it arrives in the
App Store.

What makes the game so fascinating is how many different, exciting situations
arise from a number of pretty simple game mechanics.

One example to show how complex it gets: You are in an asteroid field and your
medbay has a hull breach (so oxygen is low in that room), enemies which have
beamed on to your ship are on their way to your engine room, but you see the
enemy ship's shields are down to zero, what do you do with your crew of 3? Do
you repair your weapons first, fix the hull break, or try and suck the oxygen
out of the engine room to suffocate the enemies?

~~~
yoha
> I have pretty much "solved" the game on its hardest setting ("Normal")

I think FTL is one of the few games where this is actually an achievement.
Well played!

> What makes the game so fascinating is how many different, exciting
> situations arise from a number of pretty simple game mechanics.

That's also what make it frustrating sometimes: let me relate some fictional
situation that depicts this. I have my multi-shielded ship with my crew of 4
against a powerless enemy. Oh, they just teleported a boarding drone into my
oxigen module, making a breach on the way. I can only send two of my men at
the time and the heal module is far away. In the mean time, they have not been
able to get through my shields and I have deactivated almost all their
weapons. _almost_. A teleported bomb has started a fire in the shield module
and destroyed it ; blaze is spreading to the heal module. Most of my crew is
now half dead, I can only extinguish the fire by making vacuum, but cannot
fill it back with air. In the mean time, the boarding drone has gotten to the
weapon module. … Glad to have served with you on this ship. Open _all_ doors.

On the plus side, if it is frustrating, it is also very humbling and makes you
paranoid. Alright, the plus side then: having to deal with so much random is
what makes the challenge very interesting. The game is not about winning, it
is _really_ about learning from your mistakes (in most games, you just need to
guess the scripted motion or the right path by trial-and-error).

------
yoha
Great, I have finally beaten the game on Easy and now there will be one more
version to play?

This game game is horribly difficult (DF is more complicated, but not that
difficult) but this is what make it great. Losing your well-crafted carefully
designed ship in the seventh sector because of a complete freeze of the game
can be quite unnerving though (save file is removed when you resume your
game).

tl;dr: FTL is horrible, play it!

~~~
benbou09
Normal difficulty is not much harder than easy. Also, using and abusing of
crew teleporters is crucial, because against normal ships you get more scrap
if you kill their crew than if you destroy the ship, and against the final
boss, you can easily destroy its weapons.

~~~
yoha
> you get more scrap if you kill their crew

I figure that too, but preferred to use suffocation to achieve this (having a
boarding drone is a great help). For the final boss, I think it's just
impossible to beat it without previously killing all its crew (in first
fight).

~~~
puzzlingcaptcha
The key is neutralizing the triple-rocket launcher and optionally the ion
weapon as fast as possible (i.e. by teleporting). With that taken care of and
sufficient damage output the boss is not much of a challenge. Actually,
killing off all crew turns over the control over the ship to the AI which is
capable of making repairs in any room which is undesirable.

------
untothebreach
Here is the actual blog post from the official blog:
[http://www.ftlgame.com/?p=647](http://www.ftlgame.com/?p=647)

------
scrumper
I have fond memories of this game. I bought it around the time my daughter was
born and it became a fun filler of those little bits of downtime you get at
weird hours with a newborn. I'd sit on the floor playing it while my wife
nursed her, keeping her company but not requiring either of us to talk or use
our sleep-deprived brains.

The soundtrack is now permanently associated with my daughter and that crazy
time. I haven't really played it since she was a few months old, but now I'm
very excited to try this new version - but I'll wait until my next kid is born
in a few months!

------
Kiro
I bought FTL through Steam. Am I playing the vanilla version or Advanced
Edition?

~~~
cstuder
The advanced edition is not out yet, there is no release date other than
'2014' announced.

The advanced edition is a free update to the vanilla FTL. Your Steam version
will probably be automatically updated once it's out.

------
orenmazor
Love FTL. I can't remember the last time I loved a video game this much.

